# Vizslas & Electric Fences



## 471

Has anyone tried an electric fence with their V? We live next to a ravine that opens out into an open space. Hannah has run off into the ravine several times to track a scent. I'm thinking of using an electric fence along that area to possibly keep her out if she gets off leash. I'm wondering if it would work with a V.


----------



## gunnr

Are we talking an invisible fence, or a horse fence?

If it's an invisible fence that you are considering it will work very well. All of my V's have been contained by an invisible fence.

It you're thinking about running a few strands of electrobraid, or tape. I don't think it will work, because they will just figure out a way under, around, or over it. An electric fence for livestock works at a much higher voltage than the invisible fence, and there are no safety shutoffs should she get tangled up in it. That would be very bad.


----------



## abbysmom

We placed one around our entire fence since our V loves to dig. She dug one day and she and her sister got out. After we put the electric fence up she hasn't gone near it. We haven't had any trouble with them and the wiring. Good luck


----------



## Pineapple Princess

We actually had Hobie's hidden fence installed two weeks ago. I am amazed at how quickly she learned. It has changed our lives already.

No more getting tangled up in her leash when I bring her outside to water flowers with me, no more hearing her cry from inside the house when we're out there and she wants to be out there with us.

She LOVES laying in the yard and running around with her sticks.

Now the only problem is getting her to come back in the house.


----------



## kockazat

We used a shock collar on Sarah to keep her from climbing the fence. (I am totally against the idea, however it was a safety issue ... and i tried it on myself first to make sure it doesn't hurt too much). She was able to climb our chain-link fence and was climbing out of the back-yard. For fear of her running on the road, we shocked her when we saw her climbing. After doing this twice she never tried to climb the fence again. Even when the snow was high enough that she could just step over the fence, she respected the fence.


----------



## Gidget

We trained Gidget at 7 months on an invisible fence and it works great. We have always had one with our dogs and I would never be without one.
Our property backs up to a steep cliff that descends down to a river so we knew that it was important to minimize the risk of falling. I highly recommend an IF. Also I noticed that someone posted use of a shock collar. We also tried a behavioral collar and had great success with it. Gidget is so stubborn--would only come when called if she felt like it etc. We worked and worked with her and the recall thing just wasn't happening like it should. Our goal was to get her to come to us when called no matter how distracted she may be. We are happy to say that we can take her to the woods, park, anywhere off leash and she always comes back when called. We have the collar on her during these adventures with the remote in our hand but seldom if ever have to use it. Another training device that we swore we would never use!!!! Gidget is a happier dog-- more freedom and more exercise-- which of course make us happy too!


----------



## Bernie.B

We installed invisible fence about 2 months ago. Best thing we ever did. Aldo picked up on this pretty much instantly and has not come close to the boundaries since. Only recommendation I have is that once they are close to the end of their training, have them shorten the warning beeps down to one, so that the correction comes quicker should they get near the boundary - that way if the dog is flying after something, he will get the correction before crossing the line. As fast as these dogs are, with three warning beeps, he'll be across the line before he feels a thing....it's more mental than anything - once they know, they know...


----------



## jp

We've had great success with the invisible fence fortifying our four-foot chain link fence, which she can climb. Follow the training instructions carefully. As was noted, they are fast but they are also smart. I only witnessed Penny get the shock twice during the process, so she has learned exactly where the perimeter is by creeping up on her belly until it beeps. It's funny to look at in the winter as the snow is torn up from her running around up to the perimeter where it is smooth.


----------



## 471

Now I'm thinking that maybe a shock collar would be better - thanks, Gidget, for your comments about stubbornness, recalls and distractions - that sums up Hannah pretty good! She really needs to learn to come when she is called, and an electric fence won't help her if we're someplace else and she takes off after a scent. I've been hesitant using an e. collar, but I think her stubbornness warrants it - always with caution, of course. This weekend we're taking her to an off-leash beach in Santa Cruz - I'll let you all know how it goes!


----------



## 471

OK - so I tried a neighbor's shock collar on Hannah yesterday, and guess what? She jumped a little the first two hits, then kept right on going . Her little excursion through the ravine and into the open space cost $150 at the vet's today - she got a fox tail at the outer corner of her eye, which caused an ulceration. Now we have to use dilating drops along with other drops to treat it! Apparently the neighbor adjusted the setting inside the collar to a lesser degree, which is why it didn't faze her so much (even though I used the boost switch). I also believe it didn't have a very long range, so now I know what to look for when I buy one.


----------



## 19Delta

The trainers that I have been following (all for hunting dogs) universally say that an "e" collar should not be used on a dog that does not follow the command 80%+ of the time or greater. It also should not be set to stun, rather keep it at a low level of annoyance, like having a rock in your shoe, once the dog complies with the command, shut off the stimulation.
If the dog does not know, I mean really know the command it can be cruel to start shocking it for something it doesn't know it is doing wrong. Keep working the simple basic commands (come, whoa, sit, kennel etc.) until mastered, then use the e collar as a gentle reminder of what you want them to do.

Just my free advice.

Tim


----------



## Gidget

I agree with Tim completely. Prior to training Gidget, we were given the same advice from our neighbor who is a hunter and has trained hunting dogs. The collar we use is from PetSafe and has 1000yard range with a waterproof collar and transmitter.


----------



## Firefighter

I'm glad I found this topic,

My fiance' and I are looking into a Ungerground Invisible Fence
for our 6 month old V. We Want to fence in our back yard,
But at this current time simply don't have the funds. So while
we save, we were thinking about an IF. 
We live on a corner lot, and the main street is a busy street. Even being a full acre. The back yard we want to fence will take almost 500ft of fencing. 
While if we IF we'll need about 800 ft of IF. 
We plan to IF the back and Side since we'll have the wire for it.
I just hope he learns, and respects it. The very last thing I want is for him to get hurt by a car. 
But after reading these comments I think we'll be ok.
He's a larger male. 6 months and 42lbs. We picked the largest male from the litter. 

But like any puppy he wants to smell every blade of grass and leaf in the entire yard. lol

Any recommendations on which brand of IF?


----------



## gunnr

Firefighter

I have a lot of faith in IF's, but the scenario you're describing would really be pushing it for me.
I believe it could work, but I don't know that you'll get to the point of just letting your pup out the door to do his business without supervision. As you stated though, a barrier type fence is in the future, so it would be a short duration, and there is nothing wrong with using an IF and a barrier fence in cinjunction with one another.

The best fence, in my opinion, is by Invisible Fence. They also do the installation,and from what I've been told help with the proper introduction of both the dog and owner to the fence.
I use a fence by Innotek, but my location is somewhat rural, and the "girlz" have been on the the system for going on 3 years without anyy incidences.


----------



## beaver county

Any recommendations on what brand of Invisible fence for my V


----------

